# Yakima roof rack



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

hello, does anyone have a Yakima roof rack? I know GM teamed up with Thule but id like to go with an American company such as Yakima. If no one has one I guess I will be the guine pig, I'm looking to carry two mountain bikes and possibly a kayak. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know for a fact that Kingsal has one on his Cruze. But he's hardly on here any more.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had an old Yakima rack laying around, looking on their website I noticed it was the correct size for the cruze(48in bars and Q towers). However the cruze uses Q99 clips on the front and Q6 in the rear and currently only have a box of Q99 clips. 

I have not fitted the front bar yet since I have not picked up the rear clips, but was happy I can make a working roof rack for the cruze out of my old rack. Think the rear clips will cost me $50.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

spacedout, You can get the Q6 clips for 30 bucks online. just go to dealer locator on yakima website and pick a store. they are all the same price even amazon.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep. I still have the old round racks for my car.

On the wife's old car we could carry two 'yaks and two Mtn. bikes.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks Farmboy just what I wanted to see, looks great on the car are those 48'' rails?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Farmboy, is that fairing the 38'' one Yakima recommends? I still need a fairing and it looks like in your photo a wider one could be used.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes it is and a bigger one could be used but not needed at all. This one removes all wind noise. I'm very impressed on what that little faring does.

On the old car I never had a noise problem so I never bought one. But this car is just horrible with the wind noise.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Farmboy said:


> Yes it is and a bigger one could be used but not needed at all. This one removes all wind noise. I'm very impressed on what that little faring does.
> 
> On the old car I never had a noise problem so I never bought one. But this car is just horrible with the wind noise.


Thanks for the reply, I just remember the Thule rack people using a 44 inch fairing and it fitting more of the width. If I remember correctly Thule also recommended a bit smaller one too.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

dose the rack and fairing destroy fuel economy or not really? Just wondering im gona get one eather way


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

windowsdown&cruze said:


> dose the rack and fairing destroy fuel economy or not really? Just wondering im gona get one eather way


Yes. Take them off the car when not in use.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

so I assume it is easy to remove and install ? I do almost all town miles (under35) so I mite just leave it on, just ordered mine shopped around for all the different parts and cost me 280 for just the rack. Its seems like a good deal to me, considering the kit is 330 from Yakima. I really would like a fairing but I gota save up for that and the bike racks.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Very simple to install and remove.

My new Q-clips came with some stickers to prevent scratches. I put them so I don't have to measure or eyeball every time I put them back on.

It takes less than a minute to remove them and I'd say two minutes to install them.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

For anyone looking to get a fairing dicks sporting goods has the 44" for 55 bucks and free shopping, that's a great price I jumped on it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

windowsdown&cruze said:


> For anyone looking to get a fairing dicks sporting goods has the 44" for 55 bucks and free shopping, that's a great price I jumped on it


Do you have the item number for Dicks?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

[h=1]Yakima Wind Fairing[/h]ITEM NUMBER: 3997674


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

I got all my parts and installed it.I'm just waiting on the faring,I ended up with the rack, a copperhead bike rack and a viper bike rack. I'll try to get some photos up soon. total cost somewhere around 500. trying not to add it all up,lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

windowsdown&cruze said:


> I got all my parts and installed it.I'm just waiting on the faring,I ended up with the rack, a copperhead bike rack and a viper bike rack. I'll try to get some photos up soon. total cost somewhere around 500. trying not to add it all up,lol


Yes please post some photos, especially after you get your 44in fairing.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

Im supposed to be getting the fairing today, hopefully i can install it and get some photos up later.So far i really like the rack its built well, and looks great.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That 44in fairing sure looks like it fits better than the 38in one Yakima says the cruze needs. Was there any fitment issues?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

After comparing your photo to farmboys on the first page it looks like he has longer bars, can you verify you ordered 48in bars? I took the measurements off Yakima website and mounted my Q towers on front bar, mine looks like yours(mine are 48in bars). Just want to make sure there is accurate info here for others.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

When I was getting a fairing for my Thule rack I ended up getting the 36", then 40", before finally getting the 44" which I rock right now. The 40" wasn't bad, but the edges of the curved sides was at the inside of the feet, which I wanted to cover. Who knows I still have the 40" and might rock it every now and then.

As far as the Yakima rack, it looks nice, however I've always been a fan of Thule, and I will say I really love the look of the bars from the Thule kit compared to the square ends that stick out from the feet. Just looks, un-finished/cheap when people have bars sticking +6" out from either side. Yours however, has very little sticking out, and looks really nice because of it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess I'm going to have to take my rack in to see if the Yakima faring will work on the GM/Thule bar. I can get the 44 inch Yakima faring for free.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> As far as the Yakima rack, it looks nice, however I've always been a fan of Thule, and I will say I really love the look of the bars from the Thule kit compared to the square ends that stick out from the feet. Just looks, un-finished/cheap when people have bars sticking +6" out from either side. Yours however, has very little sticking out, and looks really nice because of it.


I agree the old Qtowers on the Yakima look a bit strange compared with the Thule clean look, but if you actually look how the Thule rides on the roof it does not fit as nice as the Yakima rack. The Thule has like rubber blocks it sits on and lacks the multi-angular ability of Yakima(must be a patented design), the Thule mounts actually sit an inch above the roof where the Yakima Qtower sits flush. 

I think if people have bars that are sticking out, they are buying too long of bars. seeing Farmboys picture on the first page I had already decided if mine stuck out that far I would cut them off 1in past the Qtower. If Windowsdown&cruze used 48in bars, I should not have to do that(still have not even fitted mine on the cruze).


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

yes I just went out a measured mine, they are 48'' and only stick out an inch or two on each side, I went with Yakima over thule because many people say the attachments are much more stable then on the thule square bars and I much rather give American business my patronage


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The GM/Thule rack uses Thule's modified aero bars. I can certainly understand wanting to go with an American company however.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Jesus.. 6in sticking out of the side? I'd be the one who loses their eye to it. And yes that sounded like a sexual innuendo, no ****.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I guess I'm going to have to take my rack in to see if the Yakima faring will work on the GM/Thule bar. I can get the 44 inch Yakima faring for free.


Nooo. Either rep Yakima or Thule. Its like rocking Torque rims on a civic, it just looks off.



spacedout said:


> I agree the old Qtowers on the Yakima look a bit strange compared with the Thule clean look, but if you actually look how the Thule rides on the roof it does not fit as nice as the Yakima rack. The Thule has like rubber blocks it sits on and lacks the multi-angular ability of Yakima(must be a patented design), the Thule mounts actually sit an inch above the roof where the Yakima Qtower sits flush.
> 
> I think if people have bars that are sticking out, they are buying too long of bars. seeing Farmboys picture on the first page I had already decided if mine stuck out that far I would cut them off 1in past the Qtower. If Windowsdown&cruze used 48in bars, I should not have to do that(still have not even fitted mine on the cruze).


What I don't understand is why people don't take a hack saw to the bars and trim the ends before putting the caps on to give it a proper fitment look. Honestly its like people are just lazy and buy the recommended, which is wayy too wide in order to fit all cars.


----------



## windowsdown&cruze (Jul 22, 2013)

my car has 48'' Yakima recommended bars, and it looks like a perfect custom fit (because it is). Their are many reasons for someone to go with longer bars, 6 inches sticking out each side would allow for bike to be mounted in that location. Having the bikes out past the Q towers would they let some one carry either a box or kayaks in the center, everyone has their own needs and likes.
Also- Thanks to all who are contributing to my thread, its my first one and I am very impressed with the members on this site, the knowledge and kindness.
-Windowsdown&cruze


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> Yep. I still have the old round racks for my car.
> 
> On the wife's old car we could carry two 'yaks and two Mtn. bikes.


I realize this post is old, but I'm thinking of getting a Kayak, and I'm new to this roof rail system. 

Farmerboy- 

What kind of support are you using to actually carry the two Kayak's in your picture?

I'm trying to understand what I'll need from a price perspective. Two 48" or 50" rails, then I have 4 feet specific to the Cruze, the front fairing if I want one, and then the carriers? 

Do I need one carrier for each kayak?

I'm going to go rent a kayak this spring and see how I like it. Being in the land of 10,000 lakes, I've got lot's of options for rentals if I want to get into it. However rentals are about $60 for two hours not bad to try it, but if I really like it, I may price a setup. 

There's many lakes that I would go to that don't have rentals, but many of the popular rivers do rent, but their boats also look a bit beat up.

Knowing I may want to carry 2 boats someday, I don't want to purchase things twice. I'd rather get something that's capable. It doesn't have to be the fastest mounting method in terms of quick release mechanisms, but I don't want ghetto either! 

Thanks guys!


----------

